# Blueridge BR-260



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Someone is offering me a very good condition 2004 BR-260 Blueridge guitar in trade for my 1965 Fender Bassman and 2X12 Cabinet. I'm asking $2,200 for my Bassman.
He wants me to throw in another small item I have for sale that would make the deal for his guitar a value of $2,500.
I don't know much about Blueridge guitars and I am really looking for a Mahogany guitar not a rosewood but this one is a brazilian rosewood so my interest is piqued. He says it has an Adirondack top but from some of the reviews I've read it seems to state sitka. Not sure and to me it doesn't make a difference other than this guitar is supposed to be pre-war specs.
So does anyone think that this may be something worth looking at? It would really stunt my budget for a D-18 though. Right now I have $3,500 cash and was counting on an extra 2k from the amp if I decide to buy a new D-18 Golden era. However what I really want anyway is a D-18V and the cash I have is way more than I need for a used D-18V. Only problem is that a D-18V is rare and it may be a long time before I come across one. So thats why I was thinking a new GE. or I could wait for a used one as they pop up more often than a D-18V.
I'm having the guy bring it by my house later today to have a look so I'll see how it sounds but I don't think I'll make any rash decisions. He'll probably bring it by with dead strings. This same guy a couple weeks ago pitched a D-18 standard to me and the strings were about 8 months old.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Made in China nowhere near $2500 in value used.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> Made in China nowhere near $2500 in value used.


I can't argue with you about the value used as I have no idea at this time. However the fact that Blueridge guitars seems to be a non-issue over at the Martin guitar forum. The luthier that makes them is supposed to be very good and some of the models are reported to rival their Martin counterparts. However I don't really need another D-28 style guitar so I'm looking at conductibility due to the Brazilian rosewood back and sides. If this guitar doesn't have that conductibility factor then I'll pass on this guitar.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a Blueridge BG-160. That is their Gibson J45 clone/copy. It is decent quality, I play it a lot at home. To me it feels lighter than the real Gibson but sonically it is very nice.
Their 200 line is better and if it is the 260A then it should have the Adirondack Spruce top. I believe the BR-260A models sell new at about 2700 USD.
I suspect they are tough to sell used at that asking price. In my experience they are still nice guitars though.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The 1st ones were Brazilian Rosewood and then they were advertised as coral rosewood or something else.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well there is a guy in Ottawa that has an Ambertone D-18 golden era that has already agreed to take my Bassman on trade and is giving me a good value. I was going to stop by and see it on my way to P.E.I. in 2 weeks. Problem is that I'm taking my family on vacation and won't have room to bring amp and cabinet. So I emailed him to ask if the blueridge would have equal or more value you him for trade. 
This is what he said:



> Hi Terry. No, the Blueridge is not worth as much as the amp and difficult to move because it’s Chinese. Also you can’t ship it because it is post CITES and Brazilian. How about bringing the head and I’ll get the cabinet next time I go to Toronto. Were they a matched set from new?


So I guess the problem with the amp and cab taking up too much room is solved since he's willing to pickup the cabinet on his next trip to Toronto.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maury's Music, a large acoustic dealer in the USA sells the BR-260 for $1745.00 USD so good price for a used one would be around $1500.00 CDN.

Search Results - Maury's Music


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The owner of the Blueridge brought the guitar over to my house today with a nice fresh set of strings. Its actually a BR-260 Brazilian. Sitka top. The brazilian was very dark and the grain on it was actually pretty nice. A little bit of wild swirl on it but not like on some pics of them I've seen. It was really dark, most likely stump wood.
The surprising thing is this guitar sounded really really good. Compared it to my HD28V and it definitely held its own. Sounded a bit brighter on the treble strings but that is most likely because his strings were brand new uncoated. I have a set of 2 week old nanoweb coated that have been played fairly heavily. My Martin had a bit more bass and a bit more volume.
The finish on this guitar was pretty thick. The blueridge is 12 years old and looks like it just came out of the music store new. Mine is 7 years old and shows more wear. But the finish on my Martin is no where near as thick. I wonder how much more it would ring with a lighter finish. It certainly rang and sustained very nicely as is. The hardware on it, I found was to be less than desired. Especially the tuning heads. It didn't take much to pull it out of tune. They were definitely slipping. Thats an easy fix for a set of Waverlys and I think would be worth it on a guitar that sounded that good.
If I was in the market for a 28 style guitar and couldn't afford a Martin I would have no problem owning this guitar.
The offer was a straight up trade for my amp but I have plans for my next instrument to be a Gibson F9 mandolin and I think it will be easier to sell my bassman than the blueridge.
My advice to him was to keep it. Unfortunately being chinese made is going to make it a hard sell for any money. Its got tone that makes it a really good value for what you could get for it on the market. Unfortunately just because they're Braz back and sides doesn't give them any more value for it on the market.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maury's, who I linked in my other post is a top Martin dealer but they wanted another line of guitars. Being a shop that wanted to be known for quality, they chose Blueridge guitars. They even had a comparison clip of Blueridge and Martin suggesting that the Blueridge guitars were comparable at a much more attractive price. Here is the reason they picked Blueridge. 

_When Maury’s Music decided to carry a second acoustic guitar line, we were dedicated to finding a brand that was not only affordable but one whose quality and craftsmanship we could stand behind. After careful consideration of numerous different makes of guitars, the answer was clear that it should be Blueridge. For years Blueridge has been making waves in the acoustic guitar community by offering quality instruments at a fraction of the price of other comparable brands. By using high quality tonewoods, traditional construction methods and careful quality control, Blueridge offers professional quality instruments at a price that easily falls within any player's budget.

Basing their designs off of the classic acoustics of the last 100 years, Blueridge guitars capture that vintage sound and feel so many players are after. Using Golden Era style bracing patterns, carved Genuine Mahogany Necks and tried and true body designs, Blueridge guitars are the perfect match for any player looking for an acoustic guitar at a competitive price without sacrificing quality.

Maury’s Music is proud to be one of the largest and most trusted Blueridge Guitar Dealers in the country. With over 80 models to choose from, Blueridge has an instrument to match the style and needs of nearly any acoustic guitar player. Whether you’re looking for your first acoustic guitar or looking to upgrade to a stage and recording worthy instrument, *a Blueridge is hard to beat.*_


----------



## Mister1k (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you for the Very honest review of my guitar. Guitarman2. 
I might as well chime in on this discussion. This is a 2004 BR260 Pre-war spec with Brazilian.
not to be confused with the Newer BR260A with Santos Rosewood as quoted in the link to Maury's Music.
Different guitars.
2005 catalogue
http://www.jedistar.com/pdf/saga/Saga_catalog_2005-6.pdf
Pre war series all the specs.
Interesting couple of articles if you care to read since we are onto Braz.
The Five Best Brazilian Rosewood Dreadnought Acoustic Guitars
BR260 #5 in the list. You can source the original list and sale prices through the article if your curious.
Five Less Expensive Alternatives To The Martin D-28
Don't count these Blueridges out. 
The headstock is a little flashy on some.
I've owned it for 9 years. A couple of Pics below.
Now if hypothetically speaking I took the sticker out of it.(the only spot it says made in China)
(Neck block is stamped with year and serial) 
Next I put you in a room with a Blueridge and a Martin.
like this,you would think it was US built.




Even those Recording Kings deserve some attention.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Maury's Music, a large acoustic dealer in the USA sells the BR-260 for $1745.00 USD so good price for a used one would be around $1500.00 CDN.
> 
> Search Results - Maury's Music


Out of curiosity how do you get to $1500?

My rule of thumb is 60% of retail is used value.

So for this one:
$1745 US = $2250.08 CAD
60% of $2250.08 = $1350


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Out of curiosity how do you get to $1500?
> 
> My rule of thumb is 60% of retail is used value.
> 
> ...


$1745.00/.74=$2400.00 USD I took a guess at $1500.00


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> $1745.00/.74=$2400.00 USD I took a guess at $1500.00


 Good call.
A little on the up of 60%, as it all depends on the condition, I agree, $1500+.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Mister1k (Jul 1, 2016)

For the new BR 260 A your in the ball park.
When mine was built 2004 it was
4124.95 List US
2800 Retail US
2500 On Sale US
Sourced from the the top 5 article above.
Endemeo Industries - Blueridge BR-260 PreWar Style Brazilian Rosewood Dreadnaught Guitar w/ Case
2500 Us 3217 CAD
x .6= 1930 CAD.
It went out the door somewhere around here. the original owner paid over 3000 cad.
2800 US 3600 CAD
x .6= 2160 CAD
I'm in the ball park of 2000-2500 CAD.
Have I seen used ones from 1500 CAD to 2500 CAD?
Absolutely.
2003 Br260
Blueridge BR-260 2003 Rare Brazilian Rosewood
sold for 1720 CAD
This guy seems to like them.
LOL


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

I bought one new in Toronto in 2005 (a 2004 vintage) for $2800CDN+...they sold for US Retail...I think taxes in I was around $3200CDN. Not a bad guitar but I sold it a few years later (in great shape...asked $2000, took $1800) a few years later and bought a '67 Martin Brazilian for under $4K that needed a little work. I eventually sold it too..kinda regretting that one...


----------

